# i upgraded!



## daveoxforduk (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

So I am very new to smoking, and made a post the other day about my first attempt at some ribs, that turned out pretty damn tough on my unbranded offset smoker.

I've been interested in getting an electric smoker for some time...i had my eye on the Bradley 4 rack digital smoker. Just so happens i found one pretty local on eBay for £270...having just sold my ipad on ebay for £100...i thought i couldnt miss an opportunity...so i bought it and just picked it up tonight. Its in amazing condition and works fine. looking forward to a bit more space and a better chance of getting some tender tasty meat.

Friday will be ribs, pork shoulder and chicken!

what are peoples thoughts on these in general? im sure some purists may turn their nose up haha which is understandable!

CD's are great and super handy, but you cant beat the sound of a vinyl...













IMG_5251.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 21, 2015


----------



## wade (Jul 21, 2015)

That looks great Dave - nice one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have never owned one but I did get to use one on an Artisan Meat Curing course a couple of years ago. The smoked sausage we produced was amazing.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 21, 2015)

I have never used one but have heard good things about them.  The bisquettes can work out quite expensive though for long cooks.  If my memory serves me right ithe bradley drops a bisquette  onto the hot plate about every 20 minutes.

There is an excellent thread on the main forum of a chap making his own bisquettes complete with photo's.  There is also an excellent youtube video also, if you want to go down that road of making your own bisquettes, but one step at a time.

Enjoy your new toy and I look forward to seeing the results..


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 22, 2015)

Way Hey!  Hello.  No one more "purist" than me.  I just bought my first therm EVER last Christmas.  REAL MEN only use wood, BUT;  Life is too short to do everything the old hard dumb way.  I am going to convert a fridge into a smoker with propane for fuel.  GO FOR IT MATE!

Nice find and at a GREAT price!  Waiting to see the end product.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 22, 2015)

I thought of one of those for my first smoker, but I built one instead.

Yes those puks can be expensive, I have seen the videos on YouTube on how to make them.

Another thing I have seen on the market is a Alumimum Puk, that you put three in last so not to waste three puks, do Google search or YouTube.

I did the same course as Wade, and yes it was some good sausage.

Search for Bearcarver, he uses on all the time.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah I considered one of these too but was lured by the Green Mountain Grill Gang and got a Daniel Boone.

I think you will have a great time with it and learn the taste of tender smoked food, Well Done


----------

